# Using a computer for your primary stereo sys



## Doug Crf (Apr 21, 2006)

My stereo ended up missing so now I need to decide if I want to get a new one or I was wondering if may be I should check into using my computer.
Right now I am listing to music online and it is pretty cool cause there is no static and where my house is I do not get good reception at all.
But first thing I am wondering is how much would it cost I get a good sounding system going.
I really have done no research at all.Is there a such thing to get a good sound like my Yahmaha stereo had .
If it would cost more to do the computer thing then I will probobly just get another home stereo and put up with the few stations I get and play cd's I was looking at spending around like 400.00
What would it take an amp of some sort and then the speakers.
O and the stereo was not stolen it was taking by the wife I am now seperated from.
Thanks for any help,Doug


----------



## enoctis (Aug 28, 2005)

*Possibly cheap...*

Your sound quality is not derived from your stereo equipment if it's running through your computer. I have my home stereo setup so that I can listen to any form of media; including my PC. Either way you decide to go, you're going to end up buying an amplifier because a PC doesn't generate enough wattage to power large speakers. It will cost about the same no matter which route you venture.

Since we've established that the cost will be the same either way, I *strongly* suggest getting the system you want, but making sure that you can set it up to your PC as well. This can easily be accomplished by purchasing an amplifier that has RCA inputs (red & white input jacks). A system like this can be identified without having to open the box or look at the unit. If the unit is only an amplifier/radio but has buttons to choose your input source (e.g. DVD, VCR, TV, Aux., etc.) then it has RCA jacks.

Then all you need is a "Mini to RCA" (_mini_ being the small headphone plug) cord. Plug the RCA ends into the amplifier and the mini end into your headphone jack on your PC. 

It would also be very beneficial if your PC had a graphic equalizer. If not, I would purchase one. If you're using an external graphic equalizer, run the RCA plugs to the equalizer instead of the amplifier, then run a set of "Male to Male" RCA plugs from the equalizer to the amplifier.

Hope this helps


----------



## enoctis (Aug 28, 2005)

*Another thing...*

You said you get horrible reception where you live, right? Just about any system that you would purchase with RCA inputs will require an FM antenna. It may or may not come with one; check. If it comes with a basic single-wire antenna, it would be to your advantage to purchase a 2-wire.

Talk to the sales guy in the electronics department of whichever store you choose to purchase from; he'll know what I'm talking about. It comes in the shape of a "T". After connecting the U-clips to the FM connector on the unit, run the base of the "T" straight up your wall, and then along the ceiling run the 2 ends of the "T" in opposite directions (to, obviously, form a "T"). 

This will drastically improve your FM reception!


----------



## Doug Crf (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok hay thanks for your time.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i use my computer with a pioneer surround sound system,and it sounds great


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I used a simple phono->RCA cable that goes from my laptop to my home theater system. A higher end machine might also include optical digital outputs which could give higher calrity and make use of my system's 24-bit/96Khz capabilities.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> A higher end machine might also include optical digital outputs which could give higher calrity and make use of my system's 24-bit/96Khz capabilities.


If your sound card has a digital output, either optical or co-axial, you'll be able to use your receiver's surround sound decoding (Dolbydigital, DTS which include a special low frequency channel for your sub-woofer) when watching movies or listening to SACD DVD-audio (assuming your DVD player reads those formats). Otherwise, you'll have to use the receiver's DSP circuits to simulate surround.

About a year ago I loaded all of my CD's onto my computer (over 500) and used that as my source. I've since copied all those files (25G) to my new iPod and use only that. The Cd's are down in the basement and only come out when I get in the car. And even that will end once I get a FM connector for the iPod.

So yes, absolutely you can certainly use your computer as THE SOURCE for your primary stereo system. I've not investigated them recently but my experience with speaker systems made to be used with computers has been less than satisfactory. The sound tends to be thin and tin'y and the bass is boomy and lacks definition. Maybe they've improved them as more and more people do as you're contemplating. :4-dontkno


----------



## raiderarmy (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd like to be able to listen to internet radio stations from my pc's Bose speakers outside while I'm doing yardwork/backyard relax time.

I guess I would need a long cord of some kind plugged into the back of my pc's tower and then outside the speakers would connect to.

Regular radio and satellite radio don't offer the kind of music I like to listen to. 

Gothville Radio and LastFM have the stations I am interested in 

http://player.spacialnet.com/player...html?stationID=35870&publisherID=10559&bw=128

http://www.last.fm/group/Gothic+music

Thanks in advance, :grin: ray:


----------

